# new kid on the block



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Howdy people just a helo this is my second day like what i see


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

welcome m8


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

thank you your up late


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

yer sortin out diet and stuff!!its just never endin,,,,,,but fun


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

thats right m8 a journey with no end: lose your mind but not your sense of humer:.

r u bulking or cutting?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

bulkin,about to run a new cycle so gettin ass in gear for somw pain  i love it lol


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

yeah no what you mean just brought my course 4 the new year .

no juice or training 4 a full 12 months so its going to be a new start put about 2and a half stone of lard on so im in elasticated pants at the min


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

lol ive just returned after close to 10 years of sittin on my ass  but am bulkin up nice at moment and BF is stayin good and low too


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

hey will


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

ive managed to go from the best shape of my life 15 stone in contest shape to the worst shape of my life 17 and a half stone in 12 months so ive done realy well <not>


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

wow u got any pics when u were in shape?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

yes m8 how do you send pictures


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

click the add attach ment and upload it from pc,,i use photobucket.com and just add the link to the post myself :wink:


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

how you doin Tahir


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

wiilam perkins said:


> how you doin Tahir


doin well thanx, currently on a course so training is going good at the mo, getting much stronger and bigger, wat can i say tren is 1 of my fcuking favorite drugs now lol


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

welcome mate, just been reading through some of your posts, excellent stuff so far


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

cheers m8


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Welcome to musclechat.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks bud iv read your posts good stuff


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

welcome to the site


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

welcome board


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks m8 :wink:


----------

